# Did someone or a family member sail on the Jabetta oil tanker?



## JSGL (Nov 26, 2021)

Here is a video recorded in 1973 in which my grandfather and his co-workers leave, I hope that one of his colleagues or a family member is here and is still alive, it would be nice if they spoke again, my grandfather's name is Juan Manuel Leon Herrera


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

JSGL said:


> Here is a video recorded in 1973 in which my grandfather and his co-workers leave, I hope that one of his colleagues or a family member is here and is still alive, it would be nice if they spoke again, my grandfather's name is Juan Manuel Leon Herrera


Hello my friend I hope you have some luck in your quest best regards tony 😊


----------



## JSGL (Nov 26, 2021)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hello my friend I hope you have some luck in your quest best regards tony


thanks very much buddy


----------

